# Looking for Chery Head Red foot Tort



## noinoi24 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hello,

I have been planning on getting a tortoise since last year. I have the Tortoise set-up box and everything necessary. I am looking to buy a really red Cherry Head Red foot Tort. I prefer local so I can choose the colorations. Im in Socal 92354. I have $100-150 budgeted for one. I have talked to one of the well admired breeder/Keeper Vicki, but unfortunately she's don't have them anymore. Please reach out to me thru DM or text me 951-275-1580. Thank you so much!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 29, 2019)

Welcome.
Can we see some photos of your "set-up"?
The box, lights, etc.
We may be able to help you tweak what you've got to help you get super prepared for your tortoise.
Cherryheads in that price range are unusual. But several members here offer babies to other members inexpensively whom have shown that they can correctly care for one.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## noinoi24 (Apr 29, 2019)

Awesome. Here’s my set-up. I am so excited to experience everyone’s excitement.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 29, 2019)

Ok
I was worried about the box. But it can still work.
If I had it, I'd cut a piece of plexiglass that 90% covered the screen area. That will effectively make what is termed a "closed chamber" enclosure. It will help keep in humidity. Humidity will be your hardest thing to maintain.
Then you'll need a CHE .(Ceramic heat emitter) and a florescent light strip mounted inside the box.
You can search closed chamber, che and florescent strip lamps.
Your parameters will be 80 to 86 degrees. No hotter. Humidity of over 75% and lighting that isn't super bright.
Although I keep my Redfoot torts outside and actually have little experience keeping them indoors, we have many, many keepers that keep them indoors.
If you have an area outdoors where your new friend can get some sunlight for a few hours, you can do without an indoors UV light. But do NOT buy one of the UV bulbs that pet stores want to unload.


----------



## noinoi24 (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. Yes I will work on that closed set-up. And yes I have Ceramic heat bulb for it too... i will place the house near a window so around 4-6 they can get natural sunlight.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 29, 2019)

Keep in mind that UV....The beneficial part of sunlight won't pass through window glass.


----------



## noinoi24 (Apr 29, 2019)

Copy that! Thank you! I have UV as well. Sunlight is just supplemental.


----------



## Cherryman304 (Apr 29, 2019)

noinoi24 said:


> Copy that! Thank you! I have UV as well. Sunlight is just supplemental.


That is going to be way to bright for a cherryhead. You really just need a fluorescent strip light that's made for uvb source and you the fire mentioned CHE for heat. Redfoots dont like hot basking spots. I can attest to that. I rarely saw my tort when using a basking light. Once I killed the basking light and kept my ambient temps around 86-90 degrees F they loved it in they.


----------



## noinoi24 (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks. Will consider that as well.


----------



## Cherryman304 (Apr 30, 2019)

noinoi24 said:


> Thanks. Will consider that as well.


This is what I had first and what I have now. The open air top and the basking light he would rarely come out.


----------



## noinoi24 (Apr 30, 2019)

Beautiful. Thank you! Will work on the lights and the acrylic top. Also what wattage can I have for it?


----------

